# squeal sound from wheel /goes away with braking



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi, 

I just started hearing a squearl coming from the right side of my car, its funny it gets louder when a car is next to me. At first I figure it was the car next to me but it wasnt .Anyways the symptoms I get is that it squeals, but it goes away when I press the brakes and just comes back by itself. I search the forums but nobody mention anything about going away by pressing the brakes. Please advise thanks


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Caliper piston not retracting?


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Mine has done the same thing off and on over the past few years. It seems louder when a car is next to you because the sound is reflecting off that car back at you. My squeak starts at like 25 mph and can't really be heard at over 40mph. It goes away when I brake and when I turn the wheel. I thought it was wheel bearings, but a mechanic said those would be more of a growl and would make noise at any speed. He said in my case it was the back or edges of my rotor lightly touching the caliper. Try sanding down the non-machined surfaces of the rotor. It might do the trick.


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

PTXer said:


> Mine has done the same thing off and on over the past few years. It seems louder when a car is next to you because the sound is reflecting off that car back at you. My squeak starts at like 25 mph and can't really be heard at over 40mph. It goes away when I brake and when I turn the wheel. I thought it was wheel bearings, but a mechanic said those would be more of a growl and would make noise at any speed. He said in my case it was the back or edges of my rotor lightly touching the caliper. Try sanding down the non-machined surfaces of the rotor. It might do the trick.



I actually notice that today when I was driving when I turn the wheel it goes away. This saturday am going to take a look at it. Its really embarassing driving with that sound when somebody next to you. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Your brake wear indicators are probably causing the squealing. New pads should fix it.


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

nova73guy said:


> Your brake wear indicators are probably causing the squealing. New pads should fix it.



Well they sure where the brake pad. They where down to the metal. I changed them but am not getting good braking. One thing I notice is that the round metal plate (drum I guess?) in the back it has a deep line in the back. Could that be causing the brakes not to work to well?


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Your drums are not even really used on braking. They only account for about %15 of your braking, while the front is about %85. You may have air in your brake lines. Does the pedal feel squishy when you depress the brake?


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

TeKKiE said:


> Your drums are not even really used on braking. They only account for about %15 of your braking, while the front is about %85. You may have air in your brake lines. Does the pedal feel squishy when you depress the brake?


It does go all the way down with no real force and the car stops just a few seconds later.


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

oh I meant to say the Back of the FRONT drum has a deep line sorry.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Just to clarify, you've got rotors on the front, not drums. If the rotor has a deep crack/groove in it, it's a good idea to replace it. Make sure to replace both if you do it. If your pedal goes to the floor, you've got air in the lines (quite a bit from the sound of it). Fill the brake fluid and bleed the brakes. It takes two people to do, so you'll have to sucker a friend into wasting a half hour or so.


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

sorry again I meant to say ROTOR and yeah they have some deep groove


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ya all you realy need to do is pull the cap off of the resivor and slowly push the pedle down and let it back up, slwoly, try not to overflow, or squrit it, makes a mess, do this a few times, it worked on my 96 sentra great


----------



## Chunkey Monkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey dude,

Yea...properly bleed your brake lines (really important), should help you brake better.

Also bed your brakes in, this is somewhat important for street use (don't get tooo hung up though) Sentra.net - Kojima's Garage - Brake Modifications asn scroll down to "Reducing Green Fade"

Hope that helps


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Burn 17 said:


> ya all you realy need to do is pull the cap off of the resivor and slowly push the pedle down and let it back up, slwoly, try not to overflow, or squrit it, makes a mess, do this a few times, it worked on my 96 sentra great



Pull the cap off? I've never heard of it done that way. I've always done it the conventional way.


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

do you have to bleed all FOUR wheels?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

If you only worked on the fronts, then you can probably get away with only bleeding the fronts. If it still doesn't feel right you may have to bleed all 4.


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

well I replace both rotor and bleed the brakes again everything is working fine now. Thanks guys


----------

